# My 93 XE...



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

havent posted on this forum in ages...used to have a 91E now im driving a 93 Sentra

93 Sentra...in progress is an Auto GA16 to Manual jdmSR20DE Swap

mods so far..
-Eibach Srpings
-KYB GR2s
-SE-R rear sway
-SE-R All disk brakes
-Front Slotted rotors
-AXXiS pads
-99 SE-L Gunmetal Rims
-Sunny.JDM Front Clip
-Sunny.JDM corners
-20$ Ebay Bumper(94se-r bumper) hehe
-Full SE-R interior
-Converted Tachless gauge cluster to Tach Cluster(from a Se-R) 

much more to come soon...motor is on its way and few toys for it to


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

my old JDM bumper and US corners :asleep:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm liking it, the paint is interesting too.. was it painted? Nice car.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just a flat black. Bought the car like that few monthes back.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

damn, flat black looks sexy on a b13. but mines still gloss, i just need to do some work to the body to get it nice.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks good, i want some gunmetal B14's.......i guess black is fine


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice front end...in a non-perverted sense


----------

